# Portable Layout - Board With Ovals, Need Help With a Trestle Cross-Over



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

OK indoor layout folks. I have an 8X12 portable layout in my basement that I built on 8 2X4 tables. I'm not able to build a permanent layout so constructing multiple levels usinig the old bench work methods are out. However, I'd like to ad some interest to my basic ovals and thought about building a trestle riser and a cross-over so the trains could pass over/under each other and make the layout more interesting. The problem is, this needs to be somewhat portable and not secrued to the tables. I've looked at the Aristocraft cross-over set, but wasn't sure how stable it would be. I've also thought about using foam, but this would block the view of the tracks on the back side. Can anyone offer any ideas for how to build such a trestle/crossover setup easily and portably (and cheaply)? Is the Aristo set stable enough to hold up to multiple runs of heavier trains?


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Main thing I'd be worried about is the grade. At 8 by 12...you are probably looking at 3% grades.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

The Door Hollow Shortline is a modular layout that we set up at train shows. We have constructed a separate loop to carry a small train on a level above the main line. Have a look at our website in the signature.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

8 by 12 is a problem. 
you need at least 9" space between the underside of your bridge and the groundlevel below. so i will need two ramps of 10" height. 
the limited experience i got with north american locos, lets me asume not to go steeper than 5%. 
that would mean 0.6 inch per foot. or twice 16 and a half foot length of ramp. (more or less a full circle on your layout) 

best option would be, if you cold buil/rebuild the lower line, so that it goes down on both sides to under the bridge. 
then the upper line needs less elevation. 

korm


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

ED
THIS A LAYTHOUT OUR CLUB BUILT THAT HAS TWOEVELS THAT PROVIDES TRESTLE. PARDON THE SEASONALITY OF VIDEO. THIS LAYOUT IS 16FFT BY ABIOUT 4FTT IN MODULES FOUR FEET LPONG, FAIRLY EASY TO HANDLE


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I had to go 20' long x 10' wide and I still got 4%+ grades. Unless you like mountain railroading I would suggest doing two level loops instead , one above the other.


----------

